# Gesucht: Wörterbuch der verschiedenen SQL-Dialekte



## Java-Umsteiger (1. Feb 2009)

Hallo, MySQL und IBM DB2 sprechen beide SQL, aber unterschiedliche Dialekte. 

Beispiel IBM DB2::
SELECT * FROM DS2.CUSTOMERS FETCH FIRST 10 ROWS ONLY

Beispiel MySQL:
SELECT * FROM DS2.CUSTOMERS LIMIT 10

Die beiden SQL-Abfragen machen dasselbe, unterscheiden sich aber in der Formulierung! Ich bin MySQL gewohnt und musste mir das für IBM DB2 erst heraussuchen.

Frage: Gibt es irgendwo im Web eine Art "Wörterbuch der Datenbankdialekte" ?


----------



## hdi (1. Feb 2009)

Das hier ist von hier, und scheint zumindest einigermassen das zu sein, was du suchst.


----------



## Java-Umsteiger (1. Feb 2009)

Danke!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (1. Feb 2009)

Buch: SQL kurz und gut vom O'Reilly Verlag

kostet ca 10€


----------

